# Can Dependent Visa holder work in Germany?



## ChinmayGadre

Hello,

I am an Indian and working in Accenture Services and in Germany since February 2016 on short term assignment. I am going back to India in August and will be applying for long term assignment (minimum 2 years) and estimated return to Germany is October.
This means I will be holding valid Work Permit. During this time frame I am also getting married 

After some research on forums and vfs site, I found it takes 6-8 weeks for background check and verification of marriage certificate etc. Considering that everything goes smooth, I have following questions:
1. She is holding MBBS degree and is willing to serve in Medical field in Germany
2. Is she allowed to work if she comes on Dependent Visa (and if I am holding valid Work Permit)?
3. What are the requirements then if she wants to work in Medical stream in Germany?

Your help and suggestion is highly appreciated 

Many thanks and Br,
Chinmay Gadre


----------



## ALKB

ChinmayGadre said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am an Indian and working in Accenture Services and in Germany since February 2016 on short term assignment. I am going back to India in August and will be applying for long term assignment (minimum 2 years) and estimated return to Germany is October.
> This means I will be holding valid Work Permit. During this time frame I am also getting married
> 
> After some research on forums and vfs site, I found it takes 6-8 weeks for background check and verification of marriage certificate etc. Considering that everything goes smooth, I have following questions:
> 1. She is holding MBBS degree and is willing to serve in Medical field in Germany
> 2. Is she allowed to work if she comes on Dependent Visa (and if I am holding valid Work Permit)?
> 3. What are the requirements then if she wants to work in Medical stream in Germany?
> 
> Your help and suggestion is highly appreciated
> 
> Many thanks and Br,
> Chinmay Gadre


1. She will need to have her degree recognised (this is only the first step as medicine is a restricted profession in Germany).

2. She will be allowed to work if you hold a BlueCard. If you have a regular work permit, she will have to qualify and be sponsored for her own work/residence permit or wait for up to 3 years before she can work on a dependent residence permit.

3. This depends a bit on which Bundesland you will be living in. Long story short: if her medical degree is indeed recognised, she will still have to pass an oral exam. This can contain absolutely anything from basic medical knowledge to her specialisation. The exam is in German language and tests her language ability as much as her professional qualification.

https://www.anerkennung-in-deutschland.de/html/en/doctor_of_medicine.php


----------



## *Sunshine*

Although she'll be allowed to work, a minimum of C1 German will be required for the Berufserlaubnis.

Where will you be living?


----------

